# Need a media streaming package



## dpalme (Dec 16, 2012)

I need to find a way to stream quicktime movies over the net, however I need to be able to control who has access to which ones.  I suppose I could just put them into a directory and then password protect each directory but that's a ton of work and I'm looking more for a way to streamline it.

Suggestions or ideas?


----------



## m6tt (Dec 23, 2012)

Does this help?
http://dss.macosforge.org/

I also found this antiquated howto for FreeBSD
http://www.publishingwriting.net/article0a2f.html?pk_article=42


----------



## dpalme (Jan 30, 2013)

Those really don't do what I need.


----------



## dpalme (Jan 30, 2013)

I would settle for a package that makes files individually available for download provided that I could password protect each individual file or groups of files.

sort of like a http file server.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 30, 2013)

dpalme said:
			
		

> I would settle for a package that makes files individually available for download provided that I could password protect each individual file or groups of files.
> 
> sort of like a http file server.



You didn't specify, what software is expected on the client side. Depending on what the clients have, the answer may be very different.

For example, with good old FTP you could easily fine grain the access rights for any user and file, however, the user must download the file and use another program for watching the movie.

If you want users to  watch the movies right away in their web-browser then the rights management is much more involved. Perhaps, you could manage it with WebDAV which is a http based file server. You would need to install another package (e.g. LDAP) for access management, though. Start reading here: http://doc36.controltier.org/wiki/Mod_dav_ldap


----------

